# Higher Education Degree? Studying for GRE



## superman22x (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey, new here and looking for some advice. Currently, I'm in my 3rd year of schooling at Michigan Tech studying Mechanical engineering. I've got 4 semesters left for my BS(currently on co-op). I had an intern at GM over this past summer, and have been offered one for next summer, and probably wouldn't have a problem finding a job when I graduate either. But I have been really considering going for a Master's Degree in Mechanical now. What would you all recommend as far as whether it's worth it or not?

And any tips on studying for the GRE? Not sure where I want to pursue my master's . I think at MTU I could probably get some funding, but I was thinking of a better school maybe. My Uncle is Dean at Virginia Tech, so I might be able to get in there, but I don't think there would be nearly as much funding available since it's a well estabolished Master's program.

Just looking for a little advice. Thanks!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2011)

If they really like you at your coop they might be willing to pay for the grad school if you are willing to work for them for x amount of years after getting the MS. I knew several MEs that had a company paying for their masters before they started working for them...but they were the cream of the crop sort of people.


----------



## superman22x (Sep 30, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> If they really like you at your coop they might be willing to pay for the grad school if you are willing to work for them for x amount of years after getting the MS. I knew several MEs that had a company paying for their masters before they started working for them...but they were the cream of the crop sort of people.


Yeah, I'm hoping GM would be willing to do that. I don't like the co-op I'm at now. Pay is great, but it's an oil refinery, and it's very boring to me. I liked GM, they let me take a 2011 CTS home for a weekend, haha.


----------

